# Camper trip with small children (1y and 3,5y) between November & January



## tom.leuntjens (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

From November to the end of Januari me & my wife and our boys (1y & 3,5y) are travelling Around australia with a campervan. Our trip isn't plotted definitely but we think about doing this: start in Adelaide - upward to Uluru/alice springs - darwin (depending on the weather) - Cairns - and back down via the coast to Sydney, Melbourne and back to Adelaide.

Now we are very much in doubt about the uluru to cairns part of our trip. We (almost) already made up our mind of skipping Darwin ... but what to do with uluru ...

Our plan was to drive from adelaide to alice springs the 2nd week of november, is it really that unbearable at that time? 
We know/read that from december onwards it's really a bad timing to visit uluru, but we thought around 2nd week nov might be ok?
After Alice springs, so around mid nov, we plan to head west to queensland. That ain't a good idea either? 
And from dec we head south again (via goldcoast to sydney). Then we plan on going to Melbourne (don't know exactly what route), and head back to adelaide (Philip Island, great ocean road etc). 


We welcome any advice. (specifically with the kids)

Thx,
Tom & Wenti


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tom.leuntjens said:


> Hi,
> From November to the end of Januari me & my wife and our boys (1y & 3,5y) are travelling Around australia with a campervan. Our trip isn't plotted definitely but we think about doing this: start in Adelaide - upward to Uluru/alice springs - darwin (depending on the weather) - Cairns - and back down via the coast to Sydney, Melbourne and back to Adelaide.
> Now we are very much in doubt about the uluru to cairns part of our trip. We (almost) already made up our mind of skipping Darwin ... but what to do with uluru ...
> Our plan was to drive from adelaide to alice springs the 2nd week of november, is it really that unbearable at that time?
> ...


I will be hot......but it can be done with a bit of planning & preparation.
Plan to rest during the heat of the day (1000 - 1500)..set up shade if there is none (tarps or awnings), use hand fans and water sprays for cooling.
Travel early mornings and late afternoons/evenings.
Drive carefully and never drive tired.
Take lots of spare water and have a small fridge for cool towels and water.
Make sure your car is mechanically good.

Know about first aid and heat exhaustion - especially with the children (beware the quiet child!)

The area around Darwin is best during the wet season but the build up time is OK too....not so many tourists!
Same for Uluru....

Yes, it will be hot, dry and dusty and humid in the north.....but perhaps you will not get another chance?
So - take care and do it.

p.s. - I lived in Northern Australia for 25 years....it is great!


----------

